# Houston NBC digital transmission problem



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone else here pulling Ch. 2's digital signal (Ch. 35)? I've recently started having channel mapping problems and would like to know if anyone else is experiencing the same problem.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

WHat kind of receiver are you using? That will be a good clue as to whats going on.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Dish 6000 - If I go into the Add Digital Channel menu and enter Ch. 35, it will get a high 80's on the signal strength and the mapping will change to 2 below the signal bar. If you let it sit at this screen, every few seconds the mapping will switch back to 35 for a split second. This is the only channl out of 6 that do this.

Channel Maps for Houston digitals:

35 -> 2
32 -> Screwed up map to 13 (Never has worked on my 6000)
27 -> No Map
19 -> No Map
9 -> 80
31 -> 11


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Call the station and ask for Engeneering explain to them you have a Dish 6000 and ask them if they changed anything or had reports from other 6000 owners getting their signal.

Chances are they changed something in the PSIP that is causing the problem. Another problem is that most stations do not know how to properly their PSIP signal.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm cooresponding directly with one of the engineers via email at Ch. 2 now. He said they did have some problems and that they are still making adjustments.


----------

